# Another Promo for the club I started and some sparring highlights.



## Kosho Gakkusei (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey all,
Although I filmed this stuff on 9-3-08, I just finished editing another promo for the martial arts club I started this year.  I learned some stuff from the 1st one and tried to make some improvements.

[yt]ow-R44cesYY[/yt]

And since we had the camera set up one of my students and I did some sparring after class.  Here are some of the highlights from about 15 minutes of sparring.

[yt]jMhjFICG_r8&NR[/yt]

_Don Flatt


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 19, 2008)

It is good that you want others to see what you are doing.  My problem with the sparring demo is that it looks more like one step than actual sparing. Other than that congrats on starting a class and good luck


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei (Sep 19, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> It is good that you want others to see what you are doing. My problem with the sparring demo is that it looks more like one step than actual sparing. Other than that congrats on starting a class and good luck


Thanks.
I can see what you mean about the sparring.  It was continuous, altogether the footage was about 15 minutes.  I just took some of the good clean shots out and put them together.


----------

